# Mtb



## Tidus1982 (23. Juni 2011)

Hi erst mal bin neu im Forum.Wollte fragen was ihr von meinem neu aufgebauten Bike haltet.Fahre Allmountain und etwas street und leichten Downhill.Würde mich über Kritik und anregung freuen.Danke schon mal und hier die Daten.

Rahmen Red Bull Stiffee 19Zoll 6 Jahre alt,Gabel Rock Shox pike team 140mm(Decals geändert in GOLD),Felgen vorne Mavic XE 729 Disc und hinten Mavic XE für Felgenbremse,Naben hinten Shimano XT und vorne Marzocchi 20mm steckachse,Reifen sind Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,35,Lenker Spank Royala Stick gold und der passende Vorbau von Spank in gold,Shimano Saint Kurbel und innenlager(Kettenblattschrauben geändert in gold und Bashguard von Race Face),Brave Mashine Killah Pedale,Umwerfer Shimano XT,Schaltwerk Shimano XTR,Kasette XT und eine HG93 Kette,Shimano XT Shifter,hinten XT V-Brake(VOLL ZUFRIEDEN desswegen keine Scheibe)Vorne Magura louise Fr 160mm(Neue Magura BAT 203m ist in plannung),Sattel Da Bomb(der neue Selle Italia Yutaak Troy Lee ist unterwegs),Sattelstütze Truvativ,Steuersatz Kane Cree,Ausenhüllen Züge van Jagwire Stahlflex gold.Sattelstützenklemme von Sixpack gold wie der hintere Schnellspanner,Schaltwerkrollen schrauben werden jetzt in gold geändert,Flaschenhalter Schrauben in gold.Ich glaube das reicht.Und hier noch 2 Bilder.


----------

